# Lilium nepalense



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Jun 7, 2011)

A splendid species!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow -- I didn't expect that inside!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice species!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------

